# trash talking lakers



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

used to be trash talking was done pretty much on the court but the lakers seem to want to take it to the streets.phil jackson's thing now is to comment on how teams cry to the refs or in the case of the mavs how he wants to play them in the first round.shaq likes to run his mouth to anyone that wants to listen about the sacramento queens and now says the dallas big men all stink.so much for champs having any class.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

yea... they do make it seem really childish sometimes...

but i guess they are trying to psych out the competition for the playoffs.. and also get the refs thinking..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I dunno about you, but I wouldn't be threatened at all by these comments if I were on an opposing team.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> phil jackson's thing now is to comment on how teams cry to the refs or in the case of the mavs how he wants to play them in the first round.


Phil's been doing this for over ten years it's his style and since he has Ten rings as a coach I just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

he has 9 rings now not 10.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> he has 9 rings now not 10.



wishful thinking.....


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah its like they are trying to convince themselves that they are better team than the others


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>t_blazer03'</b>!
> yeah its like they are trying to convince themselves that they are better team than the others


???????????

The Lakers dont have to convince themselves. Put yourself in their shoes. They have owned this league for the past 3 titles, they've got the two best players in the NBA. If anything they may posess too much convidence, not the other way around.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

It's overconfidence tinged with underlying fear that this could be the year they fall from grace. When you're on the top, it's can seem like a long way down. Still, it's not as if the Lakers would be falling to the bottom of the heap. They still would be known as among the best teams in the West...just not the best. It will be interesting to see how the drama in the WC unfolds this season.

It must be sheer hell for Phil Jackson. Here he is in the last year of his contract, wanting to beat Auerbach's record so bad he can almost taste it. If the Lakers lose, what's next? Does he re-up for another couple of years or hang up his coaching sneakers for good? If anything, Jackson stands to lose the most if the Lakers fail to take the title. His cozy retirement plans might have to be put on hold.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gaither</b>!
> It must be sheer hell for Phil Jackson. Here he is in the last year of his contract, wanting to beat Auerbach's record so bad he can almost taste it. If the Lakers lose, what's next? Does he re-up for another couple of years or hang up his coaching sneakers for good? If anything, Jackson stands to lose the most if the Lakers fail to take the title. His cozy retirement plans might have to be put on hold.


I doubt that PJ is as concerned with winning another title to surpass Red as you make it seems. Jackson is a great coach regardless. Even if they do win, I think Phil will be back for another 2 season at least. He'll find one of those veteran free agents, like Scottie, or GP, to fill the weakest link in the starting lineup and LA will continue to roll.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> ???????????
> ...


If I were in their shoes I wouldn't say anything. Why bother? If I'm the champ I sit back and smile while others scamble to dethrone me. Let them do the crying. 

When Phil's coaching the Knicks in a few years you'll realize what a ***** he is. He ran Jerry West out of town didn't he?

Also - Phil has 10 rings if you count his 1 as a player. Also - he has one year left on his original contract.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gaither</b>!
> It must be sheer hell for Phil Jackson. Here he is in the last year of his contract,...


no, he still has another year on his contract.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!no, he still has another year on his contract.


 My bad. Well, this gives him another year of "breathing space" then. And don't kid yourself, he has his heart set on beating Auerbach's record.

The Lakers may very well go after Scottie Pippen because they can probably get him for the minimum. But while Pippen shows flashes of his old self now and then, he is not the player he was for the Bulls. He is no longer able to withstand all that banging around which comes with playing in the front court, which is where the Lakers would need him to play. Pippen loses at least a month or two during the regular season due to injury. 

And Payton would be a terrible fit for the Lakers. He doesn't play their style ball at all.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> If I were in their shoes I wouldn't say anything. Why bother? If I'm the champ I sit back and smile while others scamble to dethrone me. Let them do the crying.


The trash talking is all apart of the Laker magic, I should say Jackson Magic. He gets into his players heads and his opponents heads. That's all apart of competition. Dennis Rodman is one of my favorite players of all time. Had he never used trash talking or found a way to get into his opponents heads he would have never been the Dennis Rodman many people luv.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Game time trash talking is one thing. But when you are a 3-time champion and still feel like you have to talk trash in interviews and belittle the people you are currently beating it's kind of sad. Pathetic really.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Sac and LA are gonna talk trash because its all apart of their rivalry, but who have they belittled that they've beatin?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I suppose if you take away Phil and Shaq the answer would be no one.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I only wish that the kings would talk noise back at 'em......after what happened last year in the playoffs i would be pessied the hell off If a team that knows they should've lost keeps talking noise


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>t_blazer03'</b>!
> I only wish that the kings would talk noise back at 'em......after what happened last year in the playoffs i would be pessied the hell off If a team that knows they should've lost keeps talking noise


They do.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>t_blazer03'</b>!
> I only wish that the kings would talk noise back at 'em......after what happened last year in the playoffs i would be pessied the hell off If a team that knows they should've lost keeps talking noise


Know they should have lost. LOL :laugh:

That should be posted in the Laker locker room, under quote of the week. LOLOLOL :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Yeah, Get back!*


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!...Dennis Rodman is one of my favorite players of all time. Had he never used trash talking or found a way to get into his opponents heads he would have never been the Dennis Rodman many people luv.


 People love Dennis Rodman. :laugh: 

Some people found his eccentricities mildly amusing, but I doubt they really loved him. I'd say he was more tolerated than anything because he helped the Bulls collect a few more rings. He hasn't been able to find a spot on any team's roster for longer than 3 months since those glory days with the Bulls.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

they luv him. :yes:


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

Dunno ... I loved Rodman ... he was an a-hole, but i loved him still. And save for the Spurs, i hated every team he played on at that particular time.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> he has 9 rings now not 10.


I am counting this year too.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*More trash talk*

Kobes feelings on how The Spurs season sweep of his Lakers will affect him in the playoffs...

"I guess will just have to sweep them to even things out."


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I used to like Rodman. Especially after he marreid Carmen Electra. Gave me hope that I had a chance with J LO.










No way Lakers can beat the Kings in a 7 game series. Teh Kings have too much depth, and the strongest home court advantage in the NBA.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Didn't Jackson win one ring as a player back in the 70's?

Personally, I feel that if Nick Van Exel says "Lakers aren't even a Top 3 team, they can't even make it out of the first round", and Mike Bibby says, "The Lakers title needs an asterisk" the Lakers can say whatever they want back. It just makes the rivalary more enjoyable for me.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

I don't really mind the trash talking in general, even off-court, but the least they can do is keep it amusing. Shaq talking about feet-rubs and queens is not amusing.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Watching the Laker Kings halftime report on TNT? MAgic and Barkley about to start fighting over who's Coach of the Year


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> No way Lakers can beat the Kings in a 7 game series. Teh Kings have too much depth, and the strongest home court advantage in the NBA.


----------



## lazlo (Feb 18, 2003)

There were too many bad calls against the Kings, and too many no calls favoring LA (let alone baskets that should have never counted) in last year's conference finals not to put an asterisc on that title.

Also, the 2000 conference finals should have been won by Portland. But a dismal (almost science fiction) field goal % by Portland and the decision of Dunleavy to sit Sabonis on the bench (both things in the 4th querter) after the magnificent D he had played on Shaq during the 3rd quarter of the last game, just wrapped it up for the Lakers.

Last year's title (I know Lakers fans will not like it) was a steal perpetrated by the refs. The 2000 western conference title was a present by Portland. LA did not win it, Portland lost it (but then again, I guess if you don't know how to win you don't deserve it).


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like all that trash talking paid off. The Kings got whooped last night.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lazlo</b>!
> There were too many bad calls against the Kings, and too many no calls favoring LA (let alone baskets that should have never counted) in last year's conference finals not to put an asterisc on that title.
> 
> Also, the 2000 conference finals should have been won by Portland. But a dismal (almost science fiction) field goal % by Portland and the decision of Dunleavy to sit Sabonis on the bench (both things in the 4th querter) after the magnificent D he had played on Shaq during the 3rd quarter of the last game, just wrapped it up for the Lakers.
> ...


One thing I've noticed is that, compared to other teamz in the L, the Lake show doesn't complain much after bad calls. Many teamz out there (like the boy-scoutz) end up complaining when the ball iz still in play, quittin their D to complain to the ref... and maybe getting T'd up and tossed, which only gives momentum to the lakers to feed off...

Oh, and about the 2k game 7 with Portland? The biggest comeback in a game 7 win was because of Shaq, Kobe and the rest of the supporting cast lighting it up, not the lack of Sabonis' presence on the floor. It's true that Portland choked, but you can't say that without gotta give propz to the lakerz D.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Well said.:yes:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

As a Kings fan... i dislike the lakers... but the Lakers wanted that victory more than the Kings did... credit where its due... the Lakers just played harder...

Although i am tired of seeing shaq get away wit them elbows


----------



## lazlo (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Julo</b>!
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that, compared to other teamz in the L, the Lake show doesn't complain much after bad calls. Many teamz out there (like the boy-scoutz) end up complaining when the ball iz still in play, quittin their D to complain to the ref... and maybe getting T'd up and tossed, which only gives momentum to the lakers to feed off...
> ...


With regards to complaining during the play, I truely don't recall that the other teams behave differently in that respect than the Lakers, except for maybe shouting Three seconds!! pointing to O'Neal. (he is constantly a borderliner with the three seconds rule, and rarely gets called for it, you'll give me that, won't you?)

Nevertheless, as PJ said that the 1999 title of the Spurs had to have an asterisq, your point does not contradict mine, and I think the 2002 LA title has to have an asterisq too.

With respect to the 2k WCF, I disagree. I remember how wide open shots were missed by the likes of Steve Smith, with no real challenge by the defender (and I am not talking about 25 footers, I am talking about 12 footers). And Dunleavy really gave the Lakers a hand by putting Sabas on the bench after (and you cannot disagree with me on this) he played one of the best Ds against Shaq during the 3rd quarter no one has ever played (even more considering he has been playing for almost two decades with just half a leg). There is no guarantee, should Sabas had remained on the game, that Shaq would not have scored as many points as he did in the fourth. But Dunleavy (whom I consider a terrible coach) helped out a little.

You are right. The Blazers choked. That is why I said they lost it by themselves more than the Lakers won it. They gave it away. The Lakers took it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Game time trash talking is one thing. But when you are a 3-time champion and still feel like you have to talk trash in interviews and belittle the people you are currently beating it's kind of sad. Pathetic really.


Hey when fools that always lose to the Lakers like Bobby Jackson and Vlade talk trash and then lose again I'm all for belitting them. Actually I'm all for belitting anyone. This is pro sports, not girls YMCA league. Millions of dollars and a citites pride is at stake, I think guys like Terrell Owens, Ali and Shaq are good for sports. When my team wins I want to see the Lakers kick the opposing team while they are down. It's like when Pro wrestling writes scripts to have the guys trash talk each other to build hype and interest and make victory for the well-liked guy sweeter. Props to those of you that only want basketball, but I like the trash talk as well.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Julo</b>!
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that, compared to other teamz in the L, the Lake show doesn't complain much after bad calls. Many teamz out there (like the boy-scoutz) end up complaining when the ball iz still in play, quittin their D to complain to the ref... and maybe getting T'd up and tossed, which only gives momentum to the lakers to feed off...


Try watching Robert Horry and Derek Fisher with your eyes open.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lazlo</b>!
> 
> 
> With regards to complaining during the play, I truely don't recall that the other teams behave differently in that respect than the Lakers, except for maybe shouting Three seconds!! pointing to O'Neal. (he is constantly a borderliner with the three seconds rule, and rarely gets called for it, you'll give me that, won't you?)


alrite, but letz not forget that refs are gonna miss calls, especially something like 3 in the key (not only on shaq, but on every post player in the L)... and if you're gonna call out Shaq, he getz a lot more contact than he getz calls... 



> You are right. The Blazers choked. That is why I said they lost it by themselves more than the Lakers won it. They gave it away. The Lakers took it.


from what I see, the game is made of runs... they're gonna happen. In fact, from what I remember the Lakerz dug themselves into a huge hole in the start of that game, getting killed by the Jail Blazerz in the 1st. When this happened, I guess you can also say the Lakerz "gave it away" and talk about every wide shot that they missed then


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Try watching Robert Horry and Derek Fisher with your eyes open.


yeah, what about them...


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Julo</b>!
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that, compared to other teamz in the L, the Lake show doesn't complain much after bad calls. Many teamz out there (like the boy-scoutz) end up complaining when the ball iz still in play, quittin their D to complain to the ref... and maybe getting T'd up and tossed, which only gives momentum to the lakers to feed off...
> ...


Jesus Christ. Who tought you how to spell?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thief</b>!
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. Who <b>tought</b> you how to spell?


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thief</b>!
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. Who *tought* you how to spell?


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> wishful thinking.....



Thinking ahead.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

The Lakers' trash talking and their inability to back it up at this point is a clear signal that the dynasty is OVER. The Lakers and Kings can continue trashing each other; in the meantime, the best team in the NBA--the Spurs--will win the first of 3-4 championships.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> The Lakers' trash talking and their inability to back it up at this point is a clear signal that the dynasty is OVER. The Lakers and Kings can continue trashing each other; in the meantime, the best team in the NBA--the Spurs--will win the first of 3-4 championships.


Now THAT'S wishful thinking:laugh:


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> The Lakers' trash talking and their inability to back it up at this point is a clear signal that the dynasty is OVER. The Lakers and Kings can continue trashing each other; in the meantime, the best team in the NBA--the Spurs--will win the first of 3-4 championships.



I think its to early to make that comment. "The dynasty is over the spurs will win the first of 3-4 championships"? What ever, the spurs couldn't repeat! Stop it!


----------

